# Chicken 'N Peppers Pasta Skillet



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

A really tasty recipe. I adapted this from a recipe I came across a while back.

*Ingredients:*

1 cup rotini pasta, uncooked
1/2 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces
1/2 cup thin green pepper strips
1/4 cup chopped onions
1 cup spaghetti sauce, I used canned Del Monte Green Pepper and Mushroom Spaghetti Sauce 
1/4 cup KRAFT 2% Milk Shredded Mozzarella Cheese


*Directions:*

COOK pasta as directed on package; drain. Set aside. 
_I had the water boiling ahead of time and just dropped the pasta into the water pot around the time I started the chicken. Otherwise, it tended to get a bit soggy if completely cooked before the other items had started cooking. I prefer it a little firm as it will have a few minutes of sitting in the other components near the end of the cooking process._

Spray large skillet with cooking spray. Add chicken; cook on medium heat 5 min., stirring occasionally. Add peppers and onions; cook 3 to 5 min. or until chicken is cooked through and vegetables are crisp-tender, stirring occasionally.

Add spaghetti sauce, (the Del Monte flavor listed....""no substitutions"") and pasta; mix well. Cook until heated through, stirring occasionally. Top with cheese; cover. Let stand 2 to 3 min. or until cheese is melted. 
_Since excess melted Mozzarella cheese has a blah (Dominos Pizza like) taste  , I'd suggest not adding more than the required 1/4 cup._

*Note: I got 3 cups of spaghetti sauce from the can and opted to freeze 2 cups in 1 cup portions, for future use.
Same with the rotini. I got enough from one 16 ounce box for three uses. I just stored the rest in a canister for later use.
And also froze the remaining shredded mozzarella in 1/4 cup portions for later use as well.*

_Makes enough for a good man size lunch. And it's so simple to prepare. Chop your meat and veggies ahead of time as well as assemble all other recipe components. As the cooking process goes so quickly._


----------

